# Huffy dial-a-ride? Tank on ebay for cheap! With chrome strip!



## partsguy (Feb 27, 2010)

I know that some of you have been looking for this type of tank, and even more of you just need the chrome or stainless strip that goes across the top. HERE YOU GO!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Huffy-B...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3caa7c5eec


----------



## npence (Feb 27, 2010)

I seen that tank but the stainless trim piece is only 19 3/4" need 21 3/4 for a 26" dial a ride.


----------

